# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  A question for the ladies

## pheeny-jo

Okay so, I started on 40mg Fluoxetine daily around 3-4 years ago and over that time I have been experiencing hair loss which doesn't seem to be getting any better. I'm a 32 year old woman who's suffered with depression and anxiety since my early teens, this new development is causing me to feel even worse about myself. I've had a consultation with the doctor and dermatologist and they both think it could be alopecia related to my medication. I was just wondering if anyone else has had experience with the same problem in relation to their medication?

----------


## Jaquaia

Not related to my medication, but I have androgenic alopecia due to PCOS so I understand. It makes me feel extremely self-conscious and I won't leave my hair down outside the house now.

----------


## Suzi

My husband has alopecia universalis. He lost all his hair at 16. He was on 60mg fluoxetine for a few years and it made no difference to him at all. He quite often gets periods of regrowth, but it never lasts and is itchy and horrible for him. He's been on no meds, different meds and now on venlafaxine. 
If you need some more advice then talk to the lovely people at Alopecia UK - Amy is one of the founders and is truly lovely. They have a great FB group too.. https://www.facebook.com/groups/AlopeciaUK/ - It's honestly one of the nicest groups on FB! 

I've not heard of fluoxetine causing alopecia as it's your immune system attacking your hair follicles, but I'm not a doctor...

----------

